# To Use or Not to Use (generator that is!)



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

As we are planning our first trip out this year over Easter on a non hook up site, I was wondering if there are any generator use guidelines?

We used our in the Disneyland Paris car park last October only to have a knock on the door at 9.30 pm from a complaining Dutchman. We had positioned ourselves at the edge of the car park away from the other Camping Cars, M/Cs, RVs and were intending to turn the genny off at 10 pm. 

I have a disability scooter that I need to charge from time to time and this was the main reason for having the genny fitted in the RV.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If someone can hear it, assume they will beam evil thoughts in your direction.

But communication is a wonderful thing. Explain to your immediate neighbours what you need it for, for how long, and chances are the smiles will be genuine.

Of course it helps hugely if you have done your energy management sums to ensure you have the right kit to minimise dependence on the genny in the first place.

Asking politely helps, but is no substitute for getting your technical act together up front.

Ask away with specifics if you are unsure whether you HAVE done all you can to minimise your noise intrusion on others.

Dave


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

There are not many things that really wind me up, but use of generators is one of them. If you really need electricity go to a site with hook-up, there's enough of them around!

Until commercial fuel cells become a cost effective option I shall stick with a solar panel and using battery charge economically.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

If we are on a non hook up site we run our genny between 1000 and 1700 if we need to and find this charges the batteries enough till next day. I don't believe that this disturbes people any more than noisy children for example. It's all a matter of being sensible and respecting other people.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

when needed, we restrict use to 1 hour in the morning, and 1 hour in the early evening.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

ksebruce said:


> I don't believe that this disturbes people any more than noisy children for example. It's all a matter of being sensible and respecting other people.


Throwing kids into the equation doesn't solve anything nor justify annoying people with a genny. 
We've been fulltimng for 7 months, sometimes on hookup other times not but have never needed to run our genny, the month we spent in Morocco we rarely had a hook up. 
What I fail to understand is why someone can drive all day then as soon as they arrive on a site start up a genny.. believe me I've witnessed it on several occasions and no matter how quiet, it is one of the irritating noises I know..

Dave got it right..

"Of course it helps hugely if you have done your energy management sums to ensure you have the right kit to minimise dependence on the genny in the first place."

If you are power hungry go on a hook up site....


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

ksebruce said:


> If we are on a non hook up site we run our genny between 1000 and 1700 if we need to and find this charges the batteries enough till next day. I don't believe that this disturbes people any more than noisy children for example. It's all a matter of being sensible and respecting other people.


Well, you're wrong! It disturbs us MUCH more than children playing! The constant droning in an otherwise peaceful site is anti-social in the extreme, and is selfish and unnecessary. There are more than enough sites with hook-up to satisfy anyone who can't survive without 240 volts.

I won't tell you what my wife wanted me say, because I'd get barred, but I know I speak for a large silent majority that "doesn't want to make a scene", but seethes in silence.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

[What I fail to understand is why someone can drive all day then as soon as they arrive on a site start up a genny}

I agree with you here. Where I disagree is that noisy children ( as I said FOR EXAMPLE... another could be noisy dogs) can be just as much an irritation to some as a genny is to you. We are not all the same and what is acceptable to some may not be to others. That's life I'm afraid and we all have to accept this fact. In saying this I believe gennies should be ran at reasonable hours definitely not early mornings or late evenings when people may be lying in or watching telly of an evening.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

would just like to say i have a genny and if i need to use it i will its my choice .
know one els should tell me otherwise


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Genny's can be annoying
Kids can be annoying
Dogs can be annoying
People walking across your pitch can be annoying especially when your eating.

You have to be sensible about life and try to get on with others to make yours and their stay enjoyable.

Hell people even get wound up about windbreaks.

Trouble is theres alway an inconsiderate element out there that do give a DAMMED spoiling it for everyone.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Agree RR just what I was trying to say!!!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

clayton9 said:


> would just like to say i have a genny and if i need to use it i will its my choice .
> know one els should tell me otherwise


I am afraid its attitudes like that that get motorhomers a bad press.

Try thinking of others for a change and don't even think about parking near me

Frank


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

This year, on a site with hook-up included in the site fees, the van next to me still felt the need to used their genny.

I can not write on this site what I think about generators without upsetting all those who use them when others are close by but I should as they are not bothered about upsetting me.

Perhaps we could have a poll on the subject.

Ralph


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I confess to have been a habitual genny-user in my caravanning days - but always a considerate one, I hope (only on non-hookup CLs, and only out of earshot from any other visitors).

Moving over to motorhomes just over a year ago I soon found that the old suitcase Honda was getting too heavy for me to lug in and out of our motorhome. So I traded it in for a much lighter Kippor one - which I haven't used even once.

Several of the earlier posters are absolutely right: if you use your motorhome in the way it's intended, to drive around during the day rather than to leave on site as you would with a caravan, then there's always plenty of juice in the battery to keep you going until the next day.

Having said all that, I'd still use a genny if I really, really needed to (or rather if Mrs M needed to dry her hair) and with a little forethought it is perfectly possible to do so without annoying anyone else.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

[This year, on a site with hook-up included in the site fees, the van next to me still felt the need to used their genny.

I can not write on this site what I think about generators without upsetting all those who use them when others are close by but I should as they are not bothered about upsetting me.]

The people in your first quote were being ridiculous and stupid and inconsiderate.

My van only has one liesure battery, I don't have room for any more. I looked into other forms of power supply and they were either inadequate or I could not afford them. Dont you think you are being inconsiderate of other peoples needs? Bearing in mind I said earlier about using gennies only during reasonable hours and to obviously minimise their use.

Also others feel just as strongly as you do about gennies re other things that go on on camp sites. Please live and let live.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

ralph-dot said:


> I can not write on this site what I think about generators without upsetting all those who use them when others are close by but I should as they are not bothered about upsetting me./quote]
> 
> As I said, those who use them when others are close by.
> 
> Ralph


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have 2 Great Danes which are children magnets.

Now if parent or kids ask can I stroke/say hello to the dogs it fills me with joy as I am proud of my hounds.

If kids come over once a day to say hello to them that's fine.

But some parent/kids don't ask and 1st of all it's irresponsible as the dogs could be edgy with kids and then theres the parent who try to dispose of the kids for an hour or so by sending them over to the dogs.

It comes down to being sensible and respecting others space.

Most people are decent and do care about others (sadly not all though :roll: )


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Surely there is an important difference between Genny noise and that of Kids and Dogs. Genny noise is 100% under the control of the Genny user. 

Although not yet a MH owner I feel qualified to comment on noise nuisance having experienced the need to sell our renovated and much loved home where unsociable behavior and noise was a major factor. For me such sad memories heighten the impact when being forced to listen to other peoples noise when you know it is entirely under their control. I have no problem with children’s noise as long as it is not a ghetto blaster repeatedly playing obscene CDs at high volume while the parents (not that they were any better) were out – this happened to us at home on more than one occasion.

When I eventually get sorted with a MH I will require a genny but will only run it if and when I’m 100% happy it will not upset anyone else.

Paul


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

> When I eventually get sorted with a MH I will require a genny but will only run it if and when I'm 100% happy it will not upset anyone else.


Well said.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Really good to see that such an emotive subject is being aired in such a civilised way, well done everyone.

The world would be such a much better place if everyone could walk a mile in someone elses shoes, easy to say but not so easy to do sometimes, so easy to forget the other persons point of view and just get yourself wound up about their perceived disregard for your quality of life.
Hope I do not come across as being on my soapbox but it was one of my New Years resoloutions this year to not let other people wind me up, but to try and see life from their angle and this subject has to be one of the prime contenders for lining up on one side of the fence or other.

Really good to see a friendly discussion :wink:


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Phew, what a hornets' nest my question has thrown up!

I did have two additional leisure batteries added last year making a total of three now on the R/V. I was advised that as I had the room for these, additional batteries were preferable to having a solar panel fitted.

Of course if I am travelling in the R/V everyday then I do not need to use the generator as much, if at all. I can charge my scooter batteries with the use of an inverter with the engine running. There are days however when we don't go off site and those are the times when I might need to use the genny. I accept that perhaps I should only use sites with hookup but that is denying me the choice of using most CLs /CSs and attending many club rallies if I so desire. 

I have recently purchased a new mobility scooter that has two batteries in an attempt to reduce the use of a generator to charge the scooter batteries. I bought a new Electric Mobility Lightway scooter at the Excel show last Autumn for the bargain price of £700. I really get pissed off with the exorbitant charges of some of the disability aids that are on the market these days, but that is another subject! 

Perhaps owners of sites and organisers of rallies should look at organising genny free ones?! We do have 'Adults only' and 'Dog free sites' , why not 'NO GENERATOR' sites then we would all know where we stand?!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> When I eventually get sorted with a MH I will require a genny but will only run it if and when I'm 100% happy it will not upset anyone else.


The trouble here Paul is that you will never be 100% sure, for some there never is a right time, not till they need one and then its ok,
Your right to silence is only equal to someones right to run a genny , not greater, you all know running generators is not cost affective, we dont actually enjoy running them!! needs must and all that, to say how many folk appear to hate em its amazing how many own one, Why? if you never intend to use it
Frank with all your electrical now how why not build us all a white noise generator, or are they too noisy too!! :lol: 
Geo


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Geo said:


> > When I eventually get sorted with a MH I will require a genny but will only run it if and when I'm 100% happy it will not upset anyone else.
> 
> 
> The trouble here Paul is that you will never be 100% sure, for some there never is a right time, not till they need one and then its ok,
> ...


A white noise generator wouldn't really do it Geo what you really need is active noise cancelling but trying to do this in a variable 3D setting out of doors would use more power than a genny  . See >http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_noise_control<

A guy who really really hated generators came up with the following idea. You make a fold away insulated box just big enough to cover the generator - then you sneek up under cover of the noise it is making and cover it.

Instant temporary result, noise reduces 10dB everyone thanks you owners don't notice 'cause they must be deaf.

Two or three minutes later permanent result, generator bursts into flames then fireballs as fuel goes up.

Kiddies don't try this at home.



Frank


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

well sead geo............


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Generators*

:? 
Yes, always an emotional topic. I bought a cheap and quiet Kipor generator in Lincoln last July. Only ever used it once, on a wet and stormy night on the Calais aire. I can assure you that the howling of the wind, and the noise from ferries, effectively drowned out any phut phutting from the generator. In fact I had to brave the gale several times just to reassure myself that it still was running.
I realise that some people can build up as much hate against generators as I can build up against useless expensive satellite systems and the stupid TV programmes that they make available; however that doesn't give me the right to meddle in the other mans use of them.
BY the way, for about the same cost as expensive satellite systems there are in fact a couple of 'white noise' power sources available :
*the efoy fuel cell system distributed by Webasto*, which claims 23 db. of noise at 7 metres (don't have a web address for this) but I know that someone in the UK is distributing it.
also the 'self energy' gas powered unit from www.egasperini.com
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

God forbid any of you generator haters being on an aire in a ski resort!! Genies normally crank up at 4pm and run for 3 hours!!


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a honda 10Ui and it is very quiet.

Dave

656


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

My God this has opened up a whole can of worms hasn't it!!

My opinion for what its worth is this

Generators are noisy,inefficient and expensive to run no getting away from it but they don't have to be run at unsociable hours and for extended periods of time. A couple of hours in the afternoon isn't going to hurt anyone. I use my generator if I must but try to get on sites with hookups. Not always easy with a 31 foot RV. To be honest id rather run the RV engine for an hour to charge batteries, its quieter but makes running a genny look cheap!! But having said that, its a matter of sitting in the dark with no water pump or heating or running the genny then im afraid I will be reaching for the start button pretty quickly

Live and let live but do it in a considerate way. Tell your neighbours why your running it and for how long, that way at least they know what to expect and when it will stop.

Dazzer


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

I bet your complaining Dutchman had a fit when the Road Sweepers cleaned the car park at 3am as they always have when I visit.

Last time I was there I was parked up next to a big RV. When the owners came back at around 1am with their 6 children, so pissed that they couldnt turn off the vehicle alarm, the noise was considerable and went on for well over an hour and a half, I thought they were gonna get lynched at one point, when a group of germans confronted them. Very funny to watch.

On the genny debate, they are annoying, they are largely unnecessary, and if thery are not mounted they can be hard to safely stow in a MH. I use one a few times a year but never around other campers. 

That said. Some campers are not happy unless they are moaning about something and using a generator/child/dog/radio/BBQ .near them can make their holiday, giving them something to chat to their wife about.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Generator*

Hello

Are generators left in the lockers etc when in operation or do they have to come outside?

How noisy are they? I think the only ones I have seen in operation are on hot dog vans etc, and whilst they are fairly noisy when you are stood next to them, how much can you here from inside a motorhome?

I do not think it would bother me unless it was into sleep time.

Russell


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

In the 87 hurricane we lost electricity for five days. It our 16thC cottage we had an old range at one end and a big open fire at the other, plus enough candles and fuel to keep us going for a week. In fact it was quite enjoyable thinking that this was how the people would have lived there for hundreds of years before us. We were a bit disappointed when next door rushed out on the first day and bought a generator which ran for hours every day up to 11 o'clock in the evening and the constant noise robbed us of that rather unusual experience  In fairness they did offer us a connection if we wanted one but we declined.

Please don't count me as being a genny hater - I would just like to add my voice in support of those who suffer from incessant noise at inappropriate times and places – I know what it can feel like. I also appreciate that using a genny is vital to a lot of others for all sorts of reasons that are none of my business.

Paul


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My onboard genny is costly to run so use my Kipor with cover/bag on it that reduces the sound.



















*BTW:- hows about air condition next :lol: :lol: :lol:*


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

RR
Do you have to pay extra on sites for the extra 2 pink awnings??


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I hate running the genny, thats why I fitted 6x100amp AGM's secondhand off ebay last year, it only became apparent that I have been caught again and their ****e when after about 6 hours use they failed at the shire show and Newark. 

Even through the heating is gas in the RV the fan takes about 10amps to run it, last year in the summer they were fine.  turn a light on and thats another 5

And just to let you know we won't be replacing them until the peterborough show (Phoenix Batteries) so the genny may run at the RAT but I will do all I can to prevent this. Sorry Frank.  

Olley


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

aultymer said:


> RR
> Do you have to pay extra on sites for the extra 2 pink awnings??


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I don't own a genny, not yet had cause to want one, exept worrying whether my battery will last out.

UI don't think driving oround for an hour or two will charge my leisure battery, so if I was out and about with out hookup for longer than 4/5 days, I would use a Genny to charge up.........(always being considerate of course.)


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Sorry but I hate generators. Somehow or other they seem to be increasing at the shows and people buy them and plug them in as a new toy. Why? I understand the original post of charging an electric scooter and request a short charge midday or when neighbours are out.

We visit shows with friends and people are always commenting about the generator runners!

If really needed please only use 1 hour at a time and please explain to neighbours why and how long for. One group at Stratford show kept theirs running all day just for their kids to play on their computers and tv all day!!!!!!!!! More people moved from them than I have ever seen before.

I cannot for the life of me understand why a 3 day break off hook up requires a generator?

I know one thing, the french hate them so I will stick to France.

My opinion of course.
Chris


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Oh Boy - am I looking forward to coming back to the UK. 

Our record for running the generator so far (without hookup obviously) is 8 hours !!

That was running 2 air conditioners, 2 laptops, the TV, washing machine, water heater and fridge/freezer (Im serious) on a very hot day in the US.

Im sure we won't have too many of those really hot days in the UK so our use will be somewhat reduced.

However, if we do need the generator, we will use it.

A benefit of camping in the US is "quiet time" (usually 10pm to 7am) - when you won't usually hear a sound outside the RV.

I wonder how many people in the UK will complain about a generator running but then sit outside their van at 1am, 2am, 3am etc knocking back the booze and having a laugh.

How many of those will have the radio on full volume during the day or let the kids run wild or the dog crap all over the place.

At least if people refuse to camp next to us, we will have a bit more room. 8)

I would like to think we'd be considerate of other peoples wishes - but it is a two way street.

Paul


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's interesting to see an evenly balanced set of opinions here.
I started a thread about air con some time ago and got a thorough flaming !

There is a whole philosophy of camping behind this question. Having just changed from a basic MH to an all-singing one I can see where people are coming from. Our new one is, even off hook up, going to be very power-hungry. We'll never get a generator but we will think very carefully how to minimise the energy needs. The days of no fridge, Elsan bucket type toilet and gas lighting are not ones I yearn to repeat but I wonder if the end result of the flight to all-gadgets-and-gizmos camping is that many will not even bother to step outside their MH but stay inside all day enjoying more than the comforts of home.

For the record :I HATE noisy children, yappy dogs, air conditioners, smelly BBQs, loud music and beery chat all night outside the awning, generators, people who park their car outside our window. I don't suffer in silence either but point this out to the offenders. Don't mess with me if you are anti-social campers !

G

( PS have you thought of asking the site owners if they will let you re-charge your mobility scooter from their mains ? Failing that, I think even I would be prepared for the use of the generator if I knew in advance what it was for. )


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I think what really matters are the rules of the campsite you are on, if they say no gennies,no dogs,no children etc etc then that is what goes or does not go, its as simple as that.


stew


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Stew

That was a very clear way of putting it !!

Sure saves us a lot of debate.  

Paul


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> I think what really matters are the rules of the campsite you are on, if they say no gennies,no dogs,no children etc etc then that is what goes or does not go, its as simple as that.
> stew


But I wouldn't want a campsite to have a huge list of Thou Shalt Nots at the gate.

Generators - Ok if they don't belch smoke and are totally silent or well away from anyone else
Dogs are fine unless they yap endlessly as soon as their owners are out of sight or are allowed to foul the site - even weeing on it is potentially harmful to children.
Children are fun to watch but not to hear the whingey, screamy ones who don't seem able to amuse themselves or make friends but spend all their time shrieking or complaining.
BBQs - great if people don't start them with lighter fuel, cook cheap sausages or start the BBQ in a strong wind blowing towards others open windows.

It all comes down to consideration for others. Most people have it in spades; others do not.

G


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Gennie's*

I find it most amusing just like the other forums " just say "Gennie" stand back and duck.

I have a Gennie use it a few times a year when I am surrounded either by Model aircraft or motorbike engines ( music).

I hate barbecue's especially when cooking fish accompanied by C&W music.
I hate kids playing football and riding bikes by my van, unless they are my grandchildren.
I dont like groups of other campers making a noise, talking loudly at night, drinking, enjoying themselves, unless they invite me.
I don't like dogs but my daughter's dogs are OK. Great Dane & Labrador.

But then life's a bitch when you cant have it all your own way.

Roll on May Day. Steve


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

[Hi Grizzly

A silent generator that doesnt belch smoke...............................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm suggestions please anyone?? 

Anyone at all..................................

Anyone................................

No..............................OK, guess there isnt such a thing then!!!

But if you know where we can all get one from G let us know and we will all dash out and buy one to keep all the happy campers "happy"

Dazzer


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

UK-RV said:


> Oh Boy - am I looking forward to coming back to the UK.
> 
> Our record for running the generator so far (without hookup obviously) is 8 hours !!
> 
> ...


Hi Paul

Just as a matter of interest how many hours did you clock up on your genny doing 12 months round the USA??

Dazzer


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Dazzer

Just 402hrs to date.

But we did stay in CGs most of the time.

We only really used it in WalMart car parks when we camped overnight.

Of course, if we averaged it over our time here it would be an hour a day - which would be too much for some people.

Paul


----------

